# Macbook deemed a terrorist, then shot to death



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://lilysussman.wordpress.com/2009/11/30/im-sorry-but-we-blew-up-your-laptop-welcome-to-israel/\










.


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

Totally unjustified and quite stupid. While one case is definitely not representative of an entire nation, this doesn't make Israel's standing better with anybody.

Edit: Yeah... I suppose I should have actually thought a bit more... not a likely scenario at all.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

And probably totally fabricated!  I really doubt that they're going to open fire on a laptop. If they actually suspected it contained something of a subversive nature, they would have clearly confiscated it.

IMO, this is a totally bogus story. Someone took an old defunct laptop to a firing range and decided to make up a story. You really can't believe everything you read on the Internet, this being a prime example.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

John, you take the fun out of everything! ; -)


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank god!!! ,another dangerous apple is off the streets ,that thing could of bankrupt that person!! 

If that were me i would fling it really far and blast it out of the sky with an RPG 

Well at least she got her hard drive


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Personally, I'd have used my 12ga with 00 buckshot, a few of them would put it out of it's misery.


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

lol. I trust nothing that comes from bloggers.


----------

